

Joshua Schachter: Elevator camera obscura - jyrzyk
http://joshua.schachter.org/2007/07/elevator.html

======
nirs
This is reflection. In a similar camera, "view camera"
<http://www.answers.com/topic/view-camera?cat=technology> the image is upside-
down.

